# Most Shot up Aircraft Ever (so they say)



## fubar57 (Aug 20, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2022)

WW2 era ?
Not the F8, but interesting just the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 21, 2022)

Thought the same. They should have said the Meteor was from a WW2 design and changed the title to "...Korean War..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2022)

Wow.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 21, 2022)

Same as above.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2022)

Interesting!


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Aug 21, 2022)

That was a rough day at the office, there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2022)

Worse when he got back. He was given an invoice for missing equipment - and a rather steep laundry bill !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greyman (Aug 21, 2022)

I don't doubt the story but the 'footage' isn't real. Probably from a videogame.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MikeMeech (Aug 22, 2022)

fubar57 said:


>



Hi
Well Sqn. Ldr. R Wilson was wounded when flying A77-15, however, the aircraft was again damaged when being flown by Sgt. P Zupp on 6 Feb. 1952. It was finally lost on 27 Jun 1953 apparently, when being flown by F.O. F H G Booth (KIA). So unlikely to have flown with the damage 'illustrated'.

Mike

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## emu27 (Aug 22, 2022)

Workmate flew both the P-51 and Meteor in Korea, story is nonsense says he. Aircrafts history,

Delivered 19/02/51. 
Served in Korea with 77 Sqn.
Sqn Ldr Wilson was wounded in this aircraft 09/51 when cannon fragments entered the cockpit, he managed to get the aircraft back to Kimpo. On 06/02/52 searching low level for F/Lt Hannan who was in A77-616, Sgt Phillip Zupp was hit by ground fire blowing off his canopy and inflicting injuries to his face. Returned to Kimpo and landed. Failed to return after a ground attack mission after attack run on two tunnels 3 mi E of Sinmak and was last seen climbing away from target area 27/01/53. 
Crew; FLGOFF Francis H G Booth (RAF Exchange). 
Struck off 18/03/53.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## blueskies (Aug 23, 2022)

Pretty sure that is War Thunder footage being passed off as real.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Aug 23, 2022)

Looking at various cutaways - it would appear the 'footage' shows him flying with no fuel tanks intact - situated just behind the cockpit.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 23, 2022)

blueskies said:


> Pretty sure that is War Thunder footage being passed off as real.


Or from the IL-2 Sturmovik series.


----------

